# G220 vs BMW Mini Cooper Cabrio.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Today saw the 'little helper' and I detail a friends BMW Mini Cooper Cabrio that she had not long owned with only 5500 miles on the clock.............:car:

Having not seen this car before agreeing to do the detail I wasn't expecting anything tough so the car was dropped off at 8.30AM this morning and looked as follows:




































































































Didn't look too bad and with the weather looking overcast the detail commenced straight away..........:detailer:

This detail saw the 'little helper' getting more involved than usual and even getting in a few more photos.........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

Decided to do the wheels first so we removed each wheel cleaning them with Megs Wheels Brightner, Wheel Brush and Megs Gold Class Shampoo;





































Each wheel was dried with a Drying Towel;










Back of wheels sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and applicator;










Then the front of each wheel was attacked with a combination of Megs Quik Detailer, Megs Quik Clay and Sonus Green Clay;










While I was cleaning each wheel the 'little helper' attacked each wheel arch with the pressure washer and some Megs APC;









































































'Liitle Helper' even helped rolling the wheels back to the car to be re-fitted......reckon she could get a job in one of the 'F1-Pit Teams'?










Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










Rinsing;





































Then onto the Snow foam.....;





































While the snow foam worked it's magic, the 'little helper' attacked the petrol cap, door shuts and boot shuts with some Megs APC and brush;



















I then got the AG Fabric Hood Cleaner and sponge out to attend to the roof;




























Then we both washed the car using the 'Two Bucket Method' (2BM);



















Then the 'little helper' after having some fun with the pressure washer on the arches rinsed the car down;




























Dried with my a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










The car was then taped up using 3M 3434 tape;



















(Is it time for tea?)



















My dad had visited us last week from the USA and had bought a few choice items back with him that I had requested so today's detail would see a few of them used.........:thumb:

I had some new Megs Diamond Solo pads, one compounding and one finishing pad so I thought I would try them on the BMW paint with Megs No.83, Megs No.84 and Swirl Remover 2.0;










The Passenger Door was to be my test area so I worked with the cutting pad using Megs No.83 and either Megs No.84 or Swirl Remover 2.0 where required achieving the following:



















(Whoops..........missed some buffing of the polish there........:wall










Not bad and achieving around 85%-90% correction but some deep RDS's meant that I would have to use some Menz Powergloss in certain areas to at least die down the deeper scratches. Happy with this combination I continued my way around the car.

2nd half of Passenger Door;



















Passenger Rear Wing;



















Passenger Front Wing;



















Bonnet;





































Tailgate;





































Drivers Rear Wing;



















Drivers Door;



















Hoovered all the interior, Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and dressed with Sonus ****pit Detailer;



















Door shuts and boot shut cleaned with Megs APC followed by Last Touch and a Microfibre;










Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Windows then treated to some Rain Repellent on an Applicator Pad;










Then I moved onto my 'It's not for Wimps' Procar Duster to get rid of all the excess polish;










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 476s using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Then onto the final coat of CG Wet Wet Wet Wax using an Applicator Pad;










Then I treated the roof to some AG Fabric Hood Protector;










Then onto another purchase from the USA, I dressed all the vehicle rubbers with some Gummi Pflege Stift;










The engine bay was then given some attention with Megs APC and a microfibre;










Onto my next USA purchase of some 303 Aerospace Protectant;



















The front face of wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and Applicator Pad;










Then we dressed the tyres with Megs Hot Shine and Applicator;










Interior treated to some CG New Car Smell;










I then treated the finish to some Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer with a microfibre cloth;










*The Results*





















































































































































































Then I took the gazebo down and it started to rain..............so I moved the Mini under the car port;




























Then the rain stopped so I rolled it to the front of the drive for the owners to collect it;














































And so to the end of another detail...........:buffer:

Loved doing this little car, which got a lot of attention from the neighbours!!

Owner arrived and was very pleased with the results and so too where the 'little helper' and I.

Enjoy doing darker coloured cars and you can't go wrong doing black..........or can you?

Something to look forward to in the next few weeks is this little beauty - BMW E46 M3 Cabrio;










Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Welldone lad cracking job, nice 'n' thick foam you have there!!!.............:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That is a superb finish on that car, you really did very well. What do you think of the diamond pads ?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job again Baker :thumb:

btw, ' CG New Car Smell' any good, and does it smell good?


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Superb job! Pitty the weathers not like that over here! 

Good to see a Mini getting some TLC!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic MINI!! Both the grills near the wipers and the indicators on the front wings pop out quicker than you can tape them by the way. Just pop them out from the inside. Easy access with the bonnet open. Great job by the way. Just finished giving my Black Eye -Purple One Cabrio the full Zaino treatment Z-AIO, Z5, Z2 and Z8 and looks great

Paul


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Welldone lad cracking job, nice 'n' thick foam you have there!!!.............:thumb:


Cheers mate, you have to love some thick foam!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> That is a superb finish on that car, you really did very well. What do you think of the diamond pads ?


Thank you for your comment.........:thumb:

I got on with them OK to be fair, figured I may aswell give them a try on the G220 as I know they are really supposed to be for Rotary machines but they do work well, suprisingly well on the BMW paint........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Great job again Baker :thumb:
> 
> btw, ' CG New Car Smell' any good, and does it smell good?


Thanks for the comment........

It's not bad to be honest, it smells a little funny at the start but after it's dwelled it smells pretty good and I haven't had a bad comment on it as yet.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hugo said:


> Superb job! Pitty the weathers not like that over here!
> 
> Good to see a Mini getting some TLC!


Cheers mate........:thumb:

To be honest it wasn't forecast to be dry so I was more than happy to get all the work done in the dry for a change..........:detailer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Fantastic MINI!! Both the grills near the wipers and the indicators on the front wings pop out quicker than you can tape them by the way. Just pop them out from the inside. Easy access with the bonnet open. Great job by the way. Just finished giving my Black Eye -Purple One Cabrio the full Zaino treatment Z-AIO, Z5, Z2 and Z8 and looks great
> 
> Paul


Lovely little Mini and your can't beat it in black!!

Didn't know that about the grilles but I will bear that in mind if I am lucky enough to do another one.........:thumb:

I have all of the Zaino bits that you mention but I am saving them for use on mine very soon...............


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top work buddy on the mini:thumb:


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice, great job together! Great pics!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment........
> 
> It's not bad to be honest, it smells a little funny at the start but after it's dwelled it smells pretty good and I haven't had a bad comment on it as yet.......


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

what a great job the car looks amazin. :thumb: can i ask where you got your drying towel from? its massive!!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks great mate, what did you use on the wing mirrors?


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great job but can't help but notice how many stonechips there is for a 5500 miles car!!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

What a turnaround, great picture series, excellent detailing, nice one :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work looks great


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

saxoboy07 said:


> Top work buddy on the mini:thumb:


Thanks for the comment mate........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

InSPiRE said:


> Very nice, great job together! Great pics!


Thanks, 'little helper' worked very hard on this detail while I got a little carried away with the camera...........:doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

VW NUT said:


> what a great job the car looks amazin. :thumb: can i ask where you got your drying towel from? its massive!!!


Thanks for the comment........picked up the Waffle Weave Drying towel in Autozone in the USA, I have 4 of them and they are brilliant..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Looks great mate, what did you use on the wing mirrors?


I went over the wing mirrors with some Menz FF on the Diamond Finishing Pad and then they were hit with some Autosol and came up well.........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sat1983 said:


> Great job but can't help but notice how many stonechips there is for a 5500 miles car!!


Like with any car you have to expect stone chips, fact of life.......still a nice motor though......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> What a turnaround, great picture series, excellent detailing, nice one :thumb:


Thanks as always mate...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> nice work looks great


Thanks for the comment........


----------



## hondaprelude (Aug 16, 2008)

wow great detailing

one question: so u used #84 on the g220?

can i use it with the red meguiars cutting pad?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

hondaprelude said:


> wow great detailing
> 
> one question: so u used #84 on the g220?
> 
> can i use it with the red meguiars cutting pad?


Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:

I use many things but I have used the No.84 on the G220, yes.........

As my cutting pad I always use the Megs Burgundy pad as it's a good work horse but you can use many different polishes with it but to be honest I am not a huge fan of the No.84 although I do use it from time to time.........


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

How did you find the MINI paint? soft, hard?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike V said:


> How did you find the MINI paint? soft, hard?


As expected typical BMW paint............pretty hard.............:buffer:

The No.83 seemed to work well on the paint but I had to use the Menz Powerglos in some areas that were pretty bad...........:doublesho


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> As expected typical BMW paint............pretty hard.............:buffer:
> 
> The No.83 seemed to work well on the paint but I had to use the Menz Powerglos in some areas that were pretty bad...........:doublesho


Thanks for a quick reply. The toughest polish I have is megs 83 and I have the sonus 1 2 and 3 spot pads. I am always weary of pushing too hard and burning the paint out.

Although I have a rotary so i guess I dont have to work it as hard as you did.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Thanks for a quick reply. The toughest polish I have is megs 83 and I have the sonus 1 2 and 3 spot pads. I am always weary of pushing too hard and burning the paint out.
> 
> Although I have a rotary so i guess I dont have to work it as hard as you did.


I am at the stage now where I can achieve a reasonable finish with the G220 and thinking I need to change to a rotary but the next step is, which one to get?

Which one do you use?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb bakes, another great detail from you. I bought my gazebo now, thanks to your recommendation. I ordered a white one and they sent green, oh well. LOL. Keep up the good work, looking forward to the M3.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Superb bakes, another great detail from you. I bought my gazebo now, thanks to your recommendation. I ordered a white one and they sent green, oh well. LOL. Keep up the good work, looking forward to the M3.


Thanks for the comment mate............:thumb:

Glad your happy with the Gazebo mate, I have another detail before the M3 that I am working on at the moment but I won't post anything up until Thursday at the earliest but here is a teaser:


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Great work on the mini!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks good mate, your details are getting better all the time :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> I am at the stage now where I can achieve a reasonable finish with the G220 and thinking I need to change to a rotary but the next step is, which one to get?
> 
> Which one do you use?


I have a silverline matey. I think I am doing very well with it. I have already done the MINI once but that was when all I had was Megs 80 and a Sonus 4' finnishing pad.

see my work here

:thumb::buffer:

edit: oh and Ive never used a DA so couldnt possibly compare them. sorry!:d


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

carsey said:


> Great work on the mini!


Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Looks good mate, your details are getting better all the time :thumb:


Thanks Mr.Singh, never going to be to your standard but I am working well with the 'little helper' at the moment.........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike V said:


> I have a silverline matey. I think I am doing very well with it. I have already done the MINI once but that was when all I had was Megs 80 and a Sonus 4' finnishing pad.
> 
> see my work here
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, I did use a Silverline on my Superb at the beginning but then bought a DA and have been using them since, rotary will be on the cars before long........

Mini looks in nice condition.........:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Glad your happy with the Gazebo mate


I haven't even opened it yet bakes :lol: Just saying thanks again for the recommendation! :thumb: I say this all the time I wish the rest of the world was as friendly about things as the DW community! We'd have a lot less problems then! :lol:

Scooby doo next! Not my cup of tea, I'm more of a german man, like yourself!

Good luck


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I haven't even opened it yet bakes :lol: Just saying thanks again for the recommendation! :thumb: I say this all the time I wish the rest of the world was as friendly about things as the DW community! We'd have a lot less problems then! :lol:
> 
> Scooby doo next! Not my cup of tea, I'm more of a german man, like yourself!
> 
> Good luck


Well I wouldn't be without my gazebo so I am sure you will love it......:thumb:

Agree with you on the German front but you have got to love the power of these Scooby's..............:driver:

Cheers mate......


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes true. Evos and Scoobys are only good at 1 thing!! Speed.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I say this all the time I wish the rest of the world was as friendly about things as the DW community! We'd have a lot less problems then! :lol:


Aint that the truth Ruth!:thumb::speechles


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Yes true. Evos and Scoobys are only good at 1 thing!! Speed.


:car: + :driver: = :wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Aint that the truth Ruth!:thumb::speechles


:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> :car: + :driver: = :wave:


:lol: Your funny. See the M3 has scooby ish speed. 0-60=5.3s, plus the looks, build quality, interior & toys, and the class to match :thumb: More all round


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> :lol: Your funny. See the M3 has scooby ish speed. 0-60=5.3s, plus the looks, build quality, interior & toys, and the class to match :thumb: More all round


:lol:

I will let you know what I think of the M3 once I have taken it for a spin..........:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I will let you know what I think of the M3 once I have taken it for a spin..........:thumb:


Just a quick spin...

When the police ask why you were doing 90mph in a 50mph, you can say it is in aide of the drying process officer. Then proceed to politely point them in the direction of detailingworld. :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Just a quick spin...
> 
> When the police ask why you were doing 90mph in a 50mph, you can say it is in aide of the drying process officer. Then proceed to politely point them in the direction of detailingworld. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive said it before and ill say it again:

We need full pics of the little helper not teaser pics  :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Ive said it before and ill say it again:
> 
> We need full pics of the little helper not teaser pics  :thumb:


:lol:

You should be thankful that she is letting me take more pics than normal of her..............:thumb:

I will see what I can do for future details mate, just for you...........:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Just a quick spin...
> 
> When the police ask why you were doing 90mph in a 50mph, you can say it is in aide of the drying process officer. Then proceed to politely point them in the direction of detailingworld. :lol:


:lol: Nice one Mike!!


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic Finish Achieved there, can you point me in the direction you got the Gazebo mate, looks fantastic?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jpmcc said:


> Fantastic Finish Achieved there, can you point me in the direction you got the Gazebo mate, looks fantastic?


Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:

Seems to be a common question this one, had a fair few PM's, etc on this but I sourced it off Amazon form a company called SportsHQ, it's a 6 x 3 and it was reduced, comes with sides, bag, etc:

http://www.thesportshq.com/ProductDetails.asp?PCLinkID=2402


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Cannot bloody wait to get my black Mini after seeing that!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:
> 
> Seems to be a common question this one, had a fair few PM's, etc on this but I sourced it off Amazon form a company called SportsHQ, it's a 6 x 3 and it was reduced, comes with sides, bag, etc:
> 
> http://www.thesportshq.com/ProductDetails.asp?PCLinkID=2402


Thanks Simon.
Link doesnt work so I found it again on the site and Im pretty sure its this one http://www.thesportshq.com/10-x-20-gazebo-with-sides--ez-stow-a-way-design.aspx

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> Cannot bloody wait to get my black Mini after seeing that!


Blast from the past on this thread, completed this work a long time ago but thanks for the comment......:thumb:



nudda said:


> Thanks Simon.
> Link doesnt work so I found it again on the site and Im pretty sure its this one http://www.thesportshq.com/10-x-20-gazebo-with-sides--ez-stow-a-way-design.aspx
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


That's the one mate although I didn't pay that much for it.........:doublesho


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

cracking car and great work, well done.


----------

